# Apache Pier report



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

Fished pier everyday since 4/7 Did good on the whiting on Sunday also got a keeper flounder, also a blue here and there. Monday was real slow overall. Tuesday morning was slow also but did see a keeper flounder and a pomp caught. Then in the afternoon the wind was howling and the big whiting were hitting good before sunset,kept 18 in about 2 hours of fishing. Heading back out now will report later. good luck.


----------



## jeff18 (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks for the report did real well on whiting 2 weeks ago:beer::fishing::beer:


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Keep em coming.


----------

